# Impeller swapping, Tohatsu to Johnson



## rktman (Jul 21, 2015)

Greetings gents,

Probably a silly question, but would it be possible to swap a Tohatsu 6 1/8 impeller into an older Johnson AM 2000 3 cyl 35hp jet with a new 6 1/8 liner? My old 5 7/8 Johnson is impeller is wore down and I would like to get a 3 blade SS for my Tohatsu. 
I wasn't sure how interchangeable these parts were? Thanks.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jul 21, 2015)

The 6 1/8 with a 6 1/8 liner will fit in the 35hp Johnson if it had a 5 7/8 in it but it will probably be to much impeller for it to pull properly.


----------



## rktman (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks LBR, I know it will be a load. Its on a light boat now, and I think it would help the holeshot.


----------



## JoshKeller (Jul 23, 2015)

I have a 5 7/8" aluminum impeller that i dont have a motor for.. $50 + ship


----------

